# Neue Cooler Master Gehäuse erhältlich - Deutschlandpremiere bei Caseking!



## rabensang (30. Juni 2009)

*Neue Cooler Master Gehäuse erhältlich - Deutschlandpremiere bei Caseking!*

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*Cooler Master gehört zu den erfolgreichsten Marken im PC-Gehäusebau und bietet eine umfangreiche Palette vom High-End Big-Tower mit ultimativer Ausstattung und maximaler Verarbeitungsqualität bis hin zum preisgünstigen Einstiegsmodell mit vielfältigen Gestaltungsoptionen. Der RC-690 gehört dabei zu den absoluten Bestsellern des Herstellers und wird nun um neue Versionen ergänzt. Mit dabei ist auch eine speziell gestaltete NVIDIA Edition.*[/FONT]


[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Besonders bei Gamern und Overclockern erfreuen sich die 690er Modelle von Cooler Master einer hohen Beliebtheit. Hauptgründe hierfür sind das leistungsfähige Belüftungskonzept, die großzügigen Platzverhältnisse für viele Komponenten, zahlreiche praktische Ausstattungsmerkmale für einen erleichterten Einbau der Hardware, eine niedrige Geräuschentwicklung und ein zugleich edles und stylisches Design.[/FONT]


[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Mit den „Pure Black“ Versionen bekommt der RC-690 nun ein Refresh mit vollkommen schwarzer Farbgebung, dass wie üblich mit und ohne Window erhältlich ist. Während andere Hersteller hierbei lediglich den Innenraum schwarz lackieren, wurden bei Cooler Master selbst sämtliche Kleinteile  (Laufwerksbefestigungen etc.) entsprechend gestaltet. Besonders in der Window-Version kommt diese Veränderung hervorragend zur Geltung und sorgt für einen edleren Style, der die verbaute Hardware noch besser zur Geltung bringt.[/FONT]


[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]In Kooperation mit NVIDIA entstanden außerdem zwei Sondereditionen mit den üblichen Farbinsignien des Grafikkartenspezialisten. NV-690 und NV-334 sind spezielle Ableger der 690er- und Elite-Serie. Hauptdifferenzierungsmerkmale sind grüne statt silberne Zierleisten, Seitenfenster mit ebenso auffälliger, neongrüner Farbgebung sowie eine grüne Beleuchtung durch entsprechende LED-Lüfter. Damit finden NVIDIA Fans eine würdige Unterbringung der geliebten Pixelboliden.[/FONT]


[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Die Pure Black Editionen des RC-690 Gehäuses von Cooler Master sind ab sofort zu einem Preis von 79,90 Euro und 89,90 Euro (mit Window) inkl. Mehrwertsteuer erhältlich. Für die NVIDIA Editionen werden 89,90 Euro (NV-690) und 49,90 (NV-334) Euro aufgerufen.[/FONT]


  [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Distributor für Deutschland: Caseking GmbH ([/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]www.caseking.de[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif])[/FONT]


  [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*Über die Caseking GmbH*[/FONT]
  [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Der bekannte [/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Distributor und Großhändler [/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Caseking [/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]bietet ausgefallenes und extravagantes PC-Zubehör und führt alles von Case-Modding, Design-Gehäusen, Wasserkühlungen, Luftkühlern, Media PC und Silent-Komponenten bis hin zu Hardware und Zubehör für Gamer. [/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Unter Caseking sind die beiden Online-Shops Caseking.de und GAMERSWARE.de sowie das Fashion-Label GamersWear vereint. Das Sortiment von GAMERSWARE.de[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif] reicht von Gaming-Mode bis Highend Zocker-Hardware wie Mousepads, Mäusen, Tastaturen und Headsets. GamersWear rundet das Angebot mit exklusiver und hochwertiger Markenmode für Gamer ab. 
[/FONT]





*
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Elite 334 Nvidia Edition:[/FONT]* 


[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/FONT]



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




​*CM 690 nVidia Edition:*
​*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*




​*CM 690 Pure Black:*
​*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


​*CM 690 Pure Black Window:*
​*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*​​

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]
[/FONT]​

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]
[/FONT]


----------



## feivel (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neue Cooler Master Gehäuse erhältlich - Deutschlandpremiere bei Caseking!*

sehen doch ganz nett aus


----------



## eVoX (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neue Cooler Master Gehäuse erhältlich - Deutschlandpremiere bei Caseking!*

Einzig das _Elite 334 Nvidia Edition_ gefällt mir irgendwie gar nicht.


----------



## Explosiv (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neue Cooler Master Gehäuse erhältlich - Deutschlandpremiere bei Caseking!*

Naja, ich finde die heben sich kaum voin der Masse ab, ist eher ein 0815 Gehäuse. Der Preis ist ganz ok, wobei andere Hersteller wie zum Beispiel das Xigmatek Midgard wesentlich mehr für das Geld bieten können, zudem noch besser ausssehen.^

Trotzdem ein Lob an den Newsschreiber, der Artikel ist ist ganz gut  !

Gruss Explosiv


----------



## feivel (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neue Cooler Master Gehäuse erhältlich - Deutschlandpremiere bei Caseking!*

geschmackssache wohl, ich find das midgard häßlich


----------



## ole88 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neue Cooler Master Gehäuse erhältlich - Deutschlandpremiere bei Caseking!*

gefällt mir nich keine abtrennung vom netzteil und dem rest sieht dann wieder so verwurschtelt mit den kabeln aus ne mag ich net.


----------



## riedochs (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neue Cooler Master Gehäuse erhältlich - Deutschlandpremiere bei Caseking!*

Irgendwie sagt mir keins davon zu.


----------



## Altair94 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neue Cooler Master Gehäuse erhältlich - Deutschlandpremiere bei Caseking!*

Ich find die normale version cooler, die NVIDIA Edition gefällt mir net.


----------



## NCphalon (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neue Cooler Master Gehäuse erhältlich - Deutschlandpremiere bei Caseking!*

also für en nvidia logo un andersfarbige plastikteile 10€ mehr zu bezahlen is schon hart^^


----------



## riedochs (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Neue Cooler Master Gehäuse erhältlich - Deutschlandpremiere bei Caseking!*



NCphalon schrieb:


> also für en nvidia logo un andersfarbige plastikteile 10€ mehr zu bezahlen is schon hart^^



Die Fanb0ys werde es schon zahlen.


----------



## Bloemfontein (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Neue Cooler Master Gehäuse erhältlich - Deutschlandpremiere bei Caseking!*

Sehen super aus besodenrs das PureBlack gefällt mir  Da hätte Coolermaster die Kabel aber von Werk an schwarz oder dunkelblau sleeven sollen, damit sie ins konzept passen, so fallen die ja sofort auf
trotzdem


----------

